# Recommendations for more Humperdinck?



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

I already have (inevitably) Hansel & Gretl. Plus Sleeping Beauty, The Merchant of Venice, Moorish Rhapsody and The Canteen Woman. Not a bad haul for someone regularly written off as a one-hit wonder.

Are there any other Humperdinck recordings you'd recommend that are NOT of any of these works?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Humperdinck: String Quartets & Piano Quintet/Andreas Kirpal (piano), Lydia Dubrovskaya (violin)/ Diogenes Quartett
On the CPO label.



> Gramophone Magazine August 2012
> 
> There is some wit in the early Menuet for piano quintet, some ambition in the E minor quartet movement and some solid achievement in the C minor movement...It is also possible to imagine the Notturno going down well as an encore piece for a quartet with a distinguished guest, though it really needs a freer, more voluptuous tone than Lydia Dubrovskaya supplies here. Elsewhere the playing is enthusiastic and well prepared.





> MusicWeb International June 2012
> 
> I couldn't fault the beautiful playing of the Diogenes who adopts a straightforward unadorned style that feels wholly convincing. Glorious string tone and impeccable ensemble are trademarks of this first-rate quartet


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

Rogerx said:


> Humperdinck: String Quartets & Piano Quintet/Andreas Kirpal (piano), Lydia Dubrovskaya (violin)/ Diogenes Quartett
> On the CPO label.


Thanks a lot: now in the shopping basket.

(Just in case anyone else wants to chip in, I can obviously do searches on Amazon and Prestoclassical for CDs which _exist_, but some indication of why you'd _recommend_ them would be advantageous, I think, to both me and others).


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

dizwell said:


> Thanks a lot: now in the shopping basket.
> 
> (Just in case anyone else wants to chip in, I can obviously do searches on Amazon and Prestoclassical for CDs which _exist_, but some indication of why you'd _recommend_ them would be advantageous, I think, to both me and others).


I have this one and I added some reviews, it's a fine CD and used it in the past ( new copy's) as gift to friend, always s bull's eye .


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

Rogerx said:


> I have this one and I added some reviews, it's a fine CD and used it in the past ( new copy's) as gift to friend, always s bull's eye .


Thanks again: I appreciated your first reply, before the reviews were added, but your additions (and this one) are very helpful.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

He may have been a one-hit wonder, but what a wonder! Anyway, his other opera, Konigskinder, is a fine, beautiful work that is not so well known. It is NOT a children's opera. Fairy tale, yes, but more of a Grimm's Bros. idea - very dark. It's a long opera but well worth your time. This recording is excellent. I haven't seen a video version.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I have this orchestral disc: Includes two selections from "The Blue Bird" a suite from "The Royal Children" and a suite from "Sleeping Beauty" by Karl Rickenbacher and the Bamberg Symphony on Virgin


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

Thank you both for those.


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

dizwell said:


> Thank you both for those.


I subsequently acquired Königskinder and am enjoying it a lot. So thanks again for that specific one.


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

A new question for Humperdinck fans: I have the Solti recording of Hansel and Gretl:









Is there a better recording available that you'd recommend? Or is that about the gold standard?


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

dizwell said:


> A new question for Humperdinck fans: I have the Solti recording of Hansel and Gretl:
> 
> View attachment 133278
> 
> ...


No the Solti is rather hard driven. Better are:

























Funny, Eichhorn is unheralded but perhaps the best all round with Ludwig's superb witch and good casting

My opinion of course! :tiphat:


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

DavidA said:


> No the Solti is rather hard driven. Better are:
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


And appreciated as such. I shall have a listen on Spotify and acquire accordingly! Thanks


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The press are divided but this is one of my favorites, Dame Kiri Te Kanawa, Soprano as (Sandman) makes it all besides the leading cast.(Ileana Cotrubas, Soprano (Gretel), Frederica Von Stade, Mezzo-Soprano (Hänsel))


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

dizwell said:


> And appreciated as such. I shall have a listen on Spotify and acquire accordingly! Thanks


I'm not keen on the recorded sound of the Eichhorn, I've got to say. Very closely miked at times, and annoying reverb/echo chamber sound at others. I shall persist, but I don't think I shall purchase at this rate! (But thanks anyway!)

I've been listening to this edition of it, btw:









Don't know if that makes a difference or not. I know some remasters can be worse than others...


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Solti treats it like a Wagnerian opera - which it is! I rather like the approach. There are so many excellent recordings: Karajan is sure a winner. But the Cluytens recording is the one I come back to more than any other. The style is exactly right, pacing perfect, the Vienna Philharmonic in the pit is amazing. I don't think I've ever heard a bad or even weak recording by Cluytens. And it's cheap!


----------

